# Wee update on our peeps



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Just thought I'd pop a photo or few up,can not quite believe how quick these little peepers are growing,I definitely think Nora ,the dark large one is a hen,but now I'm a little curious is grace is a Garcia haha,she/he is the light Sussex pictured by itself


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just love this age yours are at. They're irresistably cute!


----------



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

They are so fun at this age they are looking great and looked loved


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

There so cheeky,I love a cheeky chicken,one of them divebombed me today in the chicken coop haha,if I could have filmed it I'd be posting it on you tube


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Brett there my little angels


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

The white one looks like it's comb is a bit more developed. If it's color stars to turn red, that would be an indication of being a male !


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Thank you,I have been thinking this ,haha,what age can you eat him then??


----------



## Clayton (May 9, 2013)

Very nice looking chicks.


----------

